# Guess the wait...win a prize



## GoodTurns (Dec 21, 2009)

WE HAVE A WINNER!  SEE END OF THREAD!


I got lucky tonight!  No, not that way...at least that I'm telling...  but I won a very generous spontaneous contest sponsored by Skiprat.  I will "pay it forward" with a GUESS THE WAIT contest to mirror the "guess the weight" contest he set up.  Steven is sending me a beautiful pen that my son will likely claim if he is even luckier than I was.  How long will it take my incredibly unreliable mailcarrier to get the pen to me?

Post your estimated date and time (EST) that the pen will arrive at my home in Maryland.  Winner gets a small flat rate box of goodies from my shop...winner can send me a wishlist and I will do my best to fill it (within reason!).

winner will be the closest guess to actual arrival time.

Merry Christmas to all...hopefully my carrier can get it here by Little Christmas!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dec 26 at 3:00 pm


----------



## DennisM (Dec 21, 2009)

jan 11th 2:55pm


----------



## CaptG (Dec 21, 2009)

Jan. 4 at 2:30 pm


----------



## awolfe (Dec 21, 2009)

Dec 31 @ 10:30am


----------



## el_d (Dec 21, 2009)

Jan 2nd, Noon.


----------



## nytefaii (Dec 21, 2009)

Jan 4th 10:30am


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 21, 2009)

Knowing international shipping, I'm going with January 15th at 11:30 AM!


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 21, 2009)

12/28 11:30am


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 21, 2009)

30 Dec, 10:30am

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## jbostian (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to go with Jan. 7th.

Jamie


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2009)

*Reconsider!!*



maxwell_smart007 said:


> Knowing international shipping, I'm going with January 15th at 11:30 AM!


 

Let's see, the eastern seaboard just had a rain-snowstorm. That would have moved out over the North Atlantic???? Headed toward Britain??? Then Skippy has to tape the pen to his FAVORITE carrier pigeon, who must brave the headwind. 

Should it arrive on American soil, won't it have to clear customs??? Federal employees, snow and Holidays???? So, taking everything into consideration, the 2010 elections will come in November, so the package should arrive during the late Summer, so Jon's senator can claim he "personally got everything he could" for Jon.

BTW, did the British postal employees ever get what they wanted, or are they still on a "work slowage", Skippy??


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2009)

January 30th, 1 p.m.


----------



## BobBurt (Dec 22, 2009)

24 Dec @ 1330 hrs local time


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh , what a bunch of pessimists !! Skippy will have it in the mail in 4 hours . That gives Rudolph over 2 days ! Dec 24 , 3 PM . Unless Jon is still busy unwrapping last years coal , and doesn`t have time to go to the post office .


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 5,  2010 3 pm EST


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 22, 2009)

might there be a few winners on this one, we're gonna run outa dates
Jan. 14


----------



## khogan16 (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 6th at 3:15 pm


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 22, 2009)

jan 9th 11:31 am


----------



## PenPal (Dec 22, 2009)

*Incredible Service*

Enquiry to CDCO in Illinois 11th December Paypal next day from me delivered today Tuesday here weight 17 lb 22nd December. 8000 miles.

My guess 2nd January.

Regards Peter.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 22, 2009)

1-03-2010

2:30 P.M. 


That is my story and i am sticking to it!


----------



## altaciii (Dec 22, 2009)

dec 29th 3:45pm


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 22, 2009)

Dec 31 3 PM


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 22, 2009)

Monday December 28, 2009 2 o' clock pm


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 22, 2009)

December 27  @  1:25pm


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 22, 2009)

January the 8th @ 11:00am!  (due to holidays and extreme weather!)


----------



## RAdams (Dec 22, 2009)

I just realized i have guessed a Sunday... My NEW modified guess is Jan. 9th, 11:18 A.M.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 22, 2009)

January 4th, 11:00 a.m.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan-12     2.45 pm


----------



## el_d (Dec 22, 2009)

RAdams said:


> 1-03-2010
> 
> 2:30 P.M.
> 
> ...



Cmon Ron, what happened to "thats my story and Im sticking to it"???

I guessed a Sunday too. Its a far shot but Ill stay with my guess. I like the odds:biggrin:


----------



## philb (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 5 - 9:45


----------



## bracky1 (Dec 22, 2009)

January 11th @ 11.11am :wink:


----------



## johncrane (Dec 22, 2009)

December 30th 1.30pm


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice one Jon :biggrin: But just remember that your pen was once justa couple of old bolts, before you hand out your prized blanks or something:biggrin:

Some of the ETA guesses are extremely optimistic:wink: I can tell you that the average time for a USA delivery is around 10 business days. Add in Christmas holidays etc.....:wink::biggrin:

Yours and Tom's consolation have both gone. I'll send the tracking numbers via PM
For some reason postage to Canada seems to take less time that to the States, so I think Tom will get his first


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 22, 2009)

12/29  1:45 p.m.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 22, 2009)

January 5, 3pm. Happy belated xmas.


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 22, 2009)

1/11/2K10
4:03 pm


----------



## stolicky (Dec 22, 2009)

January 2, 2010 @11:44 AM


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 5 4:35pm


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dec 30th, 12:00


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 22, 2009)

December 28th at 215pm


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 22, 2009)

This is great I always believed in the motto of "Pay it forward". Maybe we may start a trend here on the IAP.


----------



## FatPat (Dec 22, 2009)

January 12th at 9.45 am

Pat


----------



## snyiper (Dec 22, 2009)

12-28-09 1:00  That is if this slot isnt taken


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 22, 2009)

I will say Dec. 29th at 142pm if that time and date are available.


----------



## THarvey (Dec 22, 2009)

January 12, 2010 at 2:00PM


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 22, 2009)

January 17 at 11am


----------



## fiferb (Dec 22, 2009)

December 30, 1:47PM


----------



## mkbeach (Dec 22, 2009)

January 4, @ 2:17


----------



## markgum (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan. 2 ; 11:53 AM


----------



## David M (Dec 22, 2009)

dec 29th 2009 11:39 am


----------



## hewunch (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 13th between 9am and 6pm :biggrin: seriously 3:45pm


----------



## TRussell (Dec 22, 2009)

My guess will be Jan 10 at 11:45 AM


----------



## mikemac (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 6th, 2:20 PM


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 22, 2009)

December 30, at 1:17 p.m.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 22, 2009)

Tuesday, 1/5/10 @ 4:15pm :tongue:


----------



## dgscott (Dec 22, 2009)

January 12 at 2:30 pm. 
Doug


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 22, 2009)

December 29th at lets say 11:30  right before the lunch hr. I am factoring in that the holiday will rush the package faster along.  and the fact that mondays is going to be a slow day with no one wanting to work.


----------



## Wheaties (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan. 4 at noon if it hasn't been guessed yet.

I wonder how long we can keep this going? It would be fun to keep it going as long as we can. Maybe the next one can be the weight of the package received from GoodTurns? :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 6th 2:00 P.M.
This is getting better by the day. do gotta say I am a bit sad to not get that pen. Nice looking instrument it tis.


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 22, 2009)

12-27-09 1:45pm


----------



## knowltoh (Dec 22, 2009)

12/28/09  at 1:00 pm


----------



## rej19 (Dec 22, 2009)

12/28/09 11:45am per the Farmers Almanac


----------



## tim self (Dec 22, 2009)

Dec 30. 3:15pm


----------



## buckobernie (Dec 22, 2009)

dec 30  5:00


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 22, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> Winner gets a small flat rate box of goodies from my shop...winner can send me a wishlist and I will do my best to fill it



My guess = Lost in the mail or stolen by customs

I'll take a flat rate box filled with legal tender US $100 bills :wink:


----------



## Gofer (Dec 22, 2009)

jan 8 @11:00


----------



## dkarcher (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 7 12:00 p.m.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 22, 2009)

01-07-2010 at 3:30pm.


----------



## Coysquibbly (Dec 22, 2009)

January 3, 1:15 p.m.

Kevin


----------



## Conard (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm... Jan 5, 2010 at 2:30 PM


----------



## penmanship (Dec 22, 2009)

January 16th - 10:30


----------



## penmanship (Dec 22, 2009)

Lololol........



mrcook4570 said:


> my guess = lost in the mail or stolen by customs
> 
> i'll take a flat rate box filled with legal tender us $100 bills :wink:


----------



## Manny (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 4th 3:30 PM

Manny


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 2 at 1:38 pm.


----------



## dow (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, I'm in.  

January 11, at 1:11 p.m.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 22, 2009)

Seeing how close I was with the other contest, I'll take Sunday. December 27th at 0300 hrs. :biggrin:


----------



## JeremyJ (Dec 22, 2009)

I 'll Say January 19th 2010 at 4:00PM


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 22, 2009)

1/05/10 3PM.....If I happen to win send the blanks to the first new member of the year..


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 22, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> Jan. 4 at noon if it hasn't been guessed yet.
> 
> I wonder how long we can keep this going? It would be fun to keep it going as long as we can. Maybe the next one can be the weight of the package received from GoodTurns? :biggrin:



already got one in mind...will talk to the winner of this contest to see if they want to play!


----------



## Rickus57 (Dec 22, 2009)

12-29-09 at 4;30 pm


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 22, 2009)

1-4-2010  @ 3:15


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan 8 2010. 
3:40PM


----------



## wolftat (Dec 22, 2009)

This is taking way too long.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2009)

wolftat said:


> This is taking way too long.


 

LOL, I reckon you have about another two weeks of it too:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 22, 2009)

i do have a tracking number....no, i won't tell you what it is!


----------



## randbcrafts (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan. 6, 2:45pm


----------



## Mac (Dec 22, 2009)

1-04-10
5:45 pm


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan, 9, 2010 at 11:00


----------



## glycerine (Dec 22, 2009)

January 7th, 2010 @ 1:30 PM


----------



## seawolf (Dec 22, 2009)

January 26 3:15 PM
Mark


----------



## arjudy (Dec 22, 2009)

1/7/2010 1:30 pm


----------



## RAdams (Dec 23, 2009)

Rmartin said:


> Jan, 9, 2010 at 11:00


 




Since the 9th is a whole day, and there are 3 votes within the 11 o'clock hour, And i figure you might have a job to drive home from.... I would like to change my Jan. 9th vote to 5:23 P.M. If that is ok?


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 23, 2009)

RAdams said:


> 1-03-2010
> 2:30 P.M.
> That is my story and i am sticking to it!





RAdams said:


> I just realized i have guessed a Sunday... My NEW modified guess is Jan. 9th, 11:18 A.M.





RAdams said:


> Since the 9th is a whole day, and there are 3 votes within the 11 o'clock hour, And i figure you might have a job to drive home from.... I would like to change my Jan. 9th vote to 5:23 P.M. If that is ok?



Dude...you're spending WAY too much time on this!  I've already ruled out the box of legal tender (was going to send shredded cash if he won, but that's not legal tender anymore)

Is that your final answer? :wink:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL, perhaps he'd like to 'Phone a friend' or 'Ask the audience':biggrin:


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 23, 2009)

Jan 30th at 10:45 AM


----------



## skiprat (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm in shock

Jon check out the tracking:wink:


----------



## soccer2010 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dec 24, 9 am


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 23, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I'm in shock
> 
> Jon check out the tracking:wink:


 

I am guessing is the holiday rush got a lot further than you thought in a faster time frame. :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Dec 23, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> Dude...you're spending WAY too much time on this! I've already ruled out the box of legal tender (was going to send shredded cash if he won, but that's not legal tender anymore)
> 
> Is that your final answer? :wink:


 




Sorry boss, Just tryin to win somethin! :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 24, 2009)

*and the carrier brought.....*

to my house at 5:42 this evening, three packages containing pen bits....

one from New Jersey,





one from Connecticut,






and one from....drumroll please......






Washington State.....

contest still open!   Merry Christmas to All, and to All, a good night.....:wink:


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 24, 2009)

1-9-10 @ 1:09!


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 24, 2009)

Dec 29th 3:48PM


----------



## razor524 (Dec 24, 2009)

January 8th, 3pm


----------



## smitty (Dec 24, 2009)

Jan. 21 at 10 am.


----------



## Oldwagon (Dec 24, 2009)

I will say Jan.14,2010.At 3:15PM.  Todd


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 25, 2009)

I am guessing Jan 12, 2010, 3:15 PM EST


----------



## CSue (Dec 25, 2009)

January 7, 2010 at 11:35am


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Dec 28, 2009)

Jan. 6th  6:00 PM


----------



## Timbo (Dec 28, 2009)

Jan 6, 2010 at 5:35pm


----------



## theHullTurn (Dec 29, 2009)

Jan 3rd is my guess at 3:30 if that hasn't already been guessed


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 29, 2009)

still nothing from my carrier...hopefully we have two winners soon (me and the correct time picker!:biggrin


----------



## gwisher (Dec 29, 2009)

1/11/2010 @ 1345hrs


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2009)

This reminds me of an urgent job I had to do outside New Orleans several years ago. Same time of year too. 
I sent out the parts and my tools via Air Freight before I left and I arrived just about a week before Christmas. 
I already called the client to see if the stuff had arrived before I got on the plane. 
Yes, he said. It was in the Customs Bonded Warehouse in the shipyard where I was going to work. 
Flew to Chicago, then another to New Orleans, hired a car and drove to site.
Met with client and he took me to the warehouse to get the stuff.

Closed till after the new year!!!!!!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 29, 2009)

skiprat said:


> This reminds me of an urgent job I had to do outside New Orleans several years ago. Same time of year too.
> I sent out the parts and my tools via Air Freight before I left and I arrived just about a week before Christmas.
> I already called the client to see if the stuff had arrived before I got on the plane.
> Yes, he said. It was in the Customs Bonded Warehouse in the shipyard where I was going to work.
> ...


 I guess a crowbar was out of the question....:biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 29, 2009)

January 5th at 5:15 pm if your mail carrier is anything like mine.  Funny..during the holiday weeks my mail is here before 11:30 each day.  Any other time it's always aroun 5 pm or later.  Soaking up that government overtime!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 30, 2009)

*we have a winner!*

I went to the mailbox, on New Year’s Eve Eve,
Hoping for a package from my buddy Steve.
I walked to the mailbox, betwixt 3:30 and four,
And grinned somewhat giddily as I opened the door.

There lay a package, marked “Royal Mail”
(they’re much more efficient than the US Snail!)
I commenced tearing and cutting and such,
‘til I laid eyes on a prize that I will prize much!

Shiny and sparkly, all silver and gold,
Truly a pen any would be glad to hold!
I remembered my offer, to pay forward a prize,
So I made for the house, with a gleam in my eyes.

I paged through the guesses, that my friends had sent,
To find me a winner, some lucky lady or gent.
Happy to play as my own Christmas elf,
I found for my winner a Mr. Tim Self!

His guess was December 30, a quarter past three,
I searched for some closer but it was not to be!
A package of goodies from my shop is the prize,
Priority mail, small flat rate size!

Please Mr. Tim, PM me your wishes
I’ll look in my shop, on shelves and in niches,
To pack you a box of goodies in batches,
Hopefully to make up some good matches!

I’ve an idea, for another fun game
To pay this forward, more winners to claim
If you are interested in playing some more,
The game will involve what’s sent to your door!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2009)

Just saw this on the front page:biggrin:

What a FANTASTIC poem!!!:biggrin: You are wasting your time with pens!!!:tongue:

Big congrats to Tim too:biggrin:


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 30, 2009)

I was so close just 2hrs early :frown: so the early bird  didn't catch the worm! Congrats to Mr Tim!:biggrin:


----------



## tim self (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel so special!!!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 30, 2009)

Way congrats to you both!


----------



## CSue (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats Tim and Jon!  And what a great poem!


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats TIM and I  think that poem was great and I for one am interested in playing another round if there will be one. Keep me updated.


----------



## penmanship (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW ! Poor 'ol synical me.  What quick delivery to the US!  Congrats to the big winner......Happy New Year


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 31, 2009)

This has made my day! :laugh::biggrin:  Great poem.  Congratulations!! Jon and Tim! :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jan 1, 2010)

CONGRATS! 

This was fun to watch for sure! I look forward to the next installment.


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 1, 2010)

Dang: I got the day right but the postman was LATE! 

Congrats Tim

Thanks for running this Jon - it was fun. Oh, and magnificent poem!

Cheers!

Gary


----------

